# White Russian start to finish



## doctorD (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok here goes. This will be my first journal I have some Blueberry that just started in the flower room ,but I just started White Russian and have never grown it before so if I screw this up along the way im hoping you guys can help.

Ive always had good luck with the paper towel method. I keep them in a ball jar to keep them moist. They have been in 24hrs now.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 5, 2008)

??? anyone know why I have an ad for that fake weed crap in my post and how can i get rid of it.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 5, 2008)

WTF now its gone???


----------



## gemsta (Mar 6, 2008)

doctorD said:


> ??? anyone know why I have an ad for that fake weed crap in my post and how can i get rid of it.


Pay to become an elite member...then the ads will disappear.

Good Luck with the White Russian! 2008 is going to be a fabulous year to grow!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks im looking forward to it. I just checked the seeds. 3 have cracked already so ill get them in soil tonight. Ive never started seeds in rookwool I know people do it all the time. but what about the long tap root does it still work out with the cubes?


----------



## doctorD (Mar 6, 2008)

Today I had a dozen that cracked but for whatever reason I didnt have 12 cups to put them in so i went with the rockwool. 
PH is at 6
Fed with 8ml per gal. Advanced Nutrients B52.
I then placed them into a dome with no light till they sprout.
humm... not sure why but the pics wont download it could be that im sleepy. Ill try again tomorow.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 7, 2008)

excited to see your grow, i have been looking into white russian a lil bit, this may help me make up my mind.

you'll be fine in the rockwool, i think it's almost better than using jiffy pellets.


----------



## roughnice (Mar 7, 2008)

nice man i'll want to watch this one, white russian was probably my favorite i've ever smoked. good luck!!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for stoping by. Hope you follow along. Any sugestiong are more than welcome.
GRRR I still cant get pics up. Im kinda new to the posting pics. But it said it wasnt the right size so i changed it and uploaded it again now it says, 
*RES01509.JPG*:
This is not a valid image file. anyone have an idea why?


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 8, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Thanks for stoping by. Hope you follow along. Any sugestiong are more than welcome.
> GRRR I still cant get pics up. Im kinda new to the posting pics. But it said it wasnt the right size so i changed it and uploaded it again now it says,
> *RES01509.JPG*:
> This is not a valid image file. anyone have an idea why?


go to marijuana pics, click on upload, laod the images that way, they will be in your gallery.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 8, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> go to marijuana pics, click on upload, laod the images that way, they will be in your gallery.[/qYhanks ill try that i have to get caught up with the pics.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 8, 2008)

well i get them in the gallary but how do i get them in my thread? Oh and how do I put a link to my thread in my other posts? Thanks for teaching me how to use the internet


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 9, 2008)

um... you can click and drag the pictures from your gallery back to your desktop and they should fit into your posts now.... to link your thread just put the link as your signature.


----------



## *BoNg:toKer$ (Mar 9, 2008)

where did you get the white russian seeds? ive been looking for a site. they are autoflowering rigbht? thanks


----------



## doctorD (Mar 9, 2008)

lets see if i can get this to work


----------



## doctorD (Mar 9, 2008)

wtf sometimes it works sometimes not. anyhow.. all the seeds cracked so I put them in 1" rockwool then put that is a 16oz plastic cup with soil. I have 15 started and now they are under the 100w cfl with my Blueberry mother. The Blueberry has been on 12hr's for 5 days so not much going on there yet.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 9, 2008)

Good lord why didnt any tell me about the page that tells you how to use the site lol well I think I have it now so pics will be more daily (I hope)


----------



## doctorD (Mar 9, 2008)

lol now I cant stop. These are my Blue berry I started from clones about a month ago. and some pics of my secret garden access


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 10, 2008)

nice set up man!

i didn't know about the page that tells ya....... i'm a button pusher.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok well its been a busy day. mostly changing the veg room around and organization. I added another 100w cfl to the veg room, as the seedlings are taking up all the light and my blue berry mother was in the shade. everything iss plugging along. Boy I sure hope this Advanced nutrients works as good as they say. Hell it cost enough. $60.00 for 1liter yikes but ok if you say so...
Oh and a pic of smoky and stevie just for the hell of it.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 11, 2008)

*BoNg:toKer$ said:


> where did you get the white russian seeds? ive been looking for a site. they are autoflowering rigbht? thanks


Hi sorry i missed this They came from a buddy. the same guy that got me the blueberry, and yes they are autoflowering.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 11, 2008)

Not much to report today. All the seedlings are doing ok well all but one, the seed husk didnt want to come off. it was like 1.5" tall. I used an x-acto knife to get it off but im not sure it didnt get hurt in the process. Ill just have to wait and see.


----------



## FaCultGen (Mar 11, 2008)

well i'de like to se how yours turns out, wondering where you got the seeds.

this is my WR grow log, it had some ups and downs... but it turned out great, jusy make sure to not feed it for at least 2-3 weeks attttt alllllllllllll...it's very sensitive... so ya hear it is...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/27544-facultgen-s-grow-white-russian.html


----------



## doctorD (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks ill check it out


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 12, 2008)

they are probubly lowlife beans...... there the ones with the auto ak and blueberry, if they were mdanzig i'm sure his buddy would have called the blue berry..... bluestreak... cuz it sounds funny. 


hahaha the brownstreak striks again!


----------



## FaCultGen (Mar 12, 2008)

i got mine from i dude who doesn't do it anymore...original packaging from original breeder, serious seeds... amazing... 

still trying to find a good seedbank since then...wish i had takin advantage of it and stocked up in the beginning... i'm thinking of just going to the dam and smuggeling some back...lol


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 12, 2008)

excellent seed bank, 8 days from order to the states. i think the only auto's they have are joint doctors. i got two free five packs with my last order.... ordered two five packs and a ten.


----------



## weedman11 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey man looks like a great little grow set up you've got goin on. Im thinking about having a lil operation like that in my basement also. Something to start some babies and get them ready to go before i put them outside. Care if i jump on for the ride?


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 12, 2008)

smokeys the pimp huh.


----------



## weedman11 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hell yea for sure


----------



## doctorD (Mar 12, 2008)

Its a sad day in the White Russian room The seedling that had the shell stuck on didnt make it. I can only assume i should have left it alone. I also noticed that the 1" rockwool looked dry. I thought maby it was or becayse roots would be out the bottom and getting water from the dirt. Well after verry carefull extraction of a few cubes it was obvious the roots had infact not come out at all. I didnt think this was good so i waterewd them even though the soil was damp. do you guys think I should have them under a dome?


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 13, 2008)

i think you should sink your cubes further down, or at least cover them with dirt to keep moister in the cube.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 13, 2008)

I was thinking that too. They are only half covered now. What about removing the plastic? I left it on thinking it would guide the roots down but it may be working agenst me.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 13, 2008)

i have only used rockwool to dirt once, they were the one inchers like what you have, i started them in an ebb and flow but changed my mind. 
it was lr2.
when i took them from the ebb and flow they were one week old and only a little bit of the roots were coming out the bottom, i took the plastic off and burried em to about 1/8 inch below the surface, at week three i pulled out some males that had shown sex and roots had come out the sides and the bottom of the rockwool about 6-8 inches (besides the finer roots that broke off).

i think it would be best to take the plastic off just so they can grow where they want.


----------



## weedman11 (Mar 13, 2008)

The last time that i dealt with rockwool, i used the 3x3 squares and had a major moisture problem at first switching to soil. I tool the lower 3/4 of the plastic off and then burried them up to the 1/4 of plastic left. It really helped out with moisture. Could work just as good for the 1x1's


----------



## doctorD (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks ill do that. Im going to florida till monday ill update then.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 19, 2008)

Florida was fun but I had to pay a price. I lost one seedling when i was gone so now in down to 13. Thats ok I figured on a few losses. It looks like it didnt get water. the others had the same amount so perhaps the root that had been there was poor and it would never have been healthy. Most of the others are doing good. one is still small in relation to the others but it may catch up who knows. I feed again yesterday with 8ml Advanced Nutrients B52.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 20, 2008)

glad you had a good time... to bad ya lost one, but i guess it could have been worse


----------



## doctorD (Mar 20, 2008)

It happens thanks for posting. I just looked in on them and they are reall no different from yesterday. I did almost have a fire in the flower room though. I was tending to my blueberry when my osccilating fan made a huge spark and shot some flame!! The breaker triped and left me in the dark room wondering what the fuck just happened? Well after the dust setteled I turned off the timmer to let the light cool befor I turned it back on. Unpluged the fan, fixed the breaker and started it back up. After inspecting the fan I found about 2" of bare wire. Wow that was close.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 21, 2008)

Every one looks good today. I do have a heat issue in the veg room now that I added another 105w cfl. I have the fans to fix it. I just need to get some time to do it. If you have never grown b4, take it from me it a ton of work lol but I guess its worth it. I have no idea how guys like trenton do a 60 plant grow. It's overwelming to even think about it. OK off to work then bowling tonight. Ill post tonight.


----------



## weedman11 (Mar 22, 2008)

Dang, thats sorta scary, coulda lost the whole place! good thing you didnt though


----------



## doctorD (Mar 22, 2008)

Got in late last night and had to work today. Everyone is doing great. I watered half yesterday as they were dry the rest didnt feal light so I didnt water but what a difference a day makes the others were all dry today. No wilting but when I picked up the cups if you had your eyes closed you would think they were empty.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 23, 2008)

Everything is doing great. I put in the fans in the veg room today and that fixed any temp problems. Im using a 4" computer fan but still need to get a speed cpntroll for it. It runns at full speed and gets kinda loud for me. I also cut the intake and put in a filter, I had a huge problem with spider mites at my last grow and could never get ahead of them. I hate thoes little fuckers I really do. Im hoping the filter will help. I moved to a new place and have had no problems here. Knock on wood. I couldnt take it any more I guess im just to curious for my own good, but I had to take a look at the roots and they are looking great as well not bound at all and looking good and hairy.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 24, 2008)

lookin good so far!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for stoping by glad you like what ive got so far.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 25, 2008)

Just looked in on the White Russian all looks good.Ill post some pics tonight after work.


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 25, 2008)

wow nice white Russian man i also have a grow going right now but am about 3 weeks in veg, were did you get ur seeds did not seee it in the thread yet


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 25, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> wow nice white Russian man i also have a grow going right now but am about 3 weeks in veg, were did you get ur seeds did not seee it in the thread yet


sorry to be off topic..... i REALLY like your avatar.


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 25, 2008)

haha thanks


----------



## doctorD (Mar 25, 2008)

A buddy I have got them and some blueberry. His wife went nuts that he was going to grow so I ended up with them. Ive grown the Blueberry and have that down as far as food ect. The White Russian hasnt been grown by anyone I know so its really a learning experience. Im not even sure how this "auto flowering" thing works yet. It will be fun we can all learn together lol.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 25, 2008)

Just got done watering the seedlings. I used 8ml. Advanced Nutrients B25 and 3.5ml of bolth A and B Sensi grow also from Advanced Nutrients. I still have one runt that im not sure what to do with yet. I guess ill keep it till I sex them. It could be my only girl. Other than that all is well.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 25, 2008)

ohh kool, im glad i found this one. ill watch


----------



## doctorD (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks please do


----------



## rojon (Mar 26, 2008)

hey buddy dont wanna hog ur thread but thought u may like a couple of white russian pics to compare against. The aroma from these is second to none. Not too strong in flower. But when u cure it (again not to much smell) until its all chrystally. Then when u crack a bud in ur grinder out it comes. Strong but not overpowering, sweet but not sickly, exhale it through the nose slowly. The flavour seems to permiate u all over, eeking out of all ur paws. At this stage (if ur not already) find a comfy chair and sit urself down.


ENJOY BUDDY


----------



## doctorD (Mar 26, 2008)

rojon said:


> hey buddy dont wanna hog ur thread but thought u may like a couple of white russian pics to compare against. The aroma from these is second to none. Not too strong in flower. But when u cure it (again not to much smell) until its all chrystally. Then when u crack a bud in ur grinder out it comes. Strong but not overpowering, sweet but not sickly, exhale it through the nose slowly. The flavour seems to permiate u all over, eeking out of all ur paws. At this stage (if ur not already) find a comfy chair and sit urself down.
> 
> 
> ENJOY BUDDY


Thanks for posting they look great!! Have you flowered this before? How long did you flower? They look to be at about 4-5wks. Its just a guess am I close?


----------



## rojon (Mar 26, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Thanks for posting they look great!! Have you flowered this before? How long did you flower? They look to be at about 4-5wks. Its just a guess am I close?


4 weeks in buddy good guess


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 26, 2008)

rojon said:


> hey buddy dont wanna hog ur thread but thought u may like a couple of white russian pics to compare against. The aroma from these is second to none. Not too strong in flower. But when u cure it (again not to much smell) until its all chrystally. Then when u crack a bud in ur grinder out it comes. Strong but not overpowering, sweet but not sickly, exhale it through the nose slowly. The flavour seems to permiate u all over, eeking out of all ur paws. At this stage (if ur not already) find a comfy chair and sit urself down.
> 
> 
> ENJOY BUDDY


WOW WOW WOW, THOSE LOOK GREAT!!!!! those look whiter than my WW i got from nirvana ***drools*** 

i got a stiffy just from looking at them girls

lately ive been wanting to grow some ak 47 because they are supposed to be super stinky and potent- those look marvelously. 

where did you get the genetics from? great job my friend  ty


----------



## doctorD (Mar 27, 2008)

ok My life feals like its in shambles today. I hate my job my boss is a total asshole. Ive been going through all my files in an effort to get some order. I havent even looked at them today. Ill look in a bit and post pics then.


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 27, 2008)

take ur time we just want pictures i have to go check on my babies 2 thanks for reminding me.. haha


----------



## doctorD (Mar 27, 2008)

I just looked in on the babies they look fine. They had a bit of yellowing but I hadent used any food other than the B52 and that was lite at that. But the last water I added some sensi A and B to the mix and they look better already. The one runt is still well.... a runt but still looking ok so im gona try to nurture it till sexing anyhow.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 29, 2008)

nothing to report today really i watered with ph adjusted water but thats all.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 30, 2008)

I just looked in on the plants and they are very thirsty. The problem is I dont have any water ready. I didnt refill my bucket after my last water and now it is needed but I have to wait till the chlorine evaporates. Im using a pump with a airstone so it wont be but a hour or so.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 30, 2008)

looking good man!!!

i cant wait til i bust open my WRs!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 31, 2008)

Just got done watering. I used 8ml b52-1.5ml sensi grow A and B. My ph is at 6.5. I had some yellowing so im going to step up the feed a bit. Im used to my light feeding Blueberry.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 1, 2008)

I just looked in and they are doing well Ill post pics and info later tonight.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 1, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I just looked in on the babies they look fine. They had a bit of yellowing but I hadent used any food other than the B52 and that was lite at that. But the last water I added some sensi A and B to the mix and they look better already. The one runt is still well.... a runt but still looking ok so im gona try to nurture it till sexing anyhow.








Lookin good! They took off fast.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for stoping by. 
Today I transplanted the 13 of the 15 I have left. I went to Home Depot to get some pots but they didnt have what I wanted so I just got some paint buckets. I used sunshine mix #4(all I use) and then watered with 8ml overdrive, 8ml B52,10ml VooDoo juice. 5ml Sensi Grow A and B thats per gallon. A bit stronger than I give my Blueberry but they look to be heaver feeders. It was a bit of work but they shoud take off now. I want to get some clones soon so I can sex them.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 2, 2008)

I just looked in on them and they took the transplant fine. Now we wail a week or so till I can get some clomes and sex them.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 2, 2008)

kool man... 

they look good 

cant wait to see them biatches flower

edit- you going to pollinate/breed some bud sites?


----------



## doctorD (Apr 2, 2008)

Im going to remove any males. I dont have the time or space to mess with breading.


----------



## rojon (Apr 3, 2008)

Lop off loadsa leaves when they are in flower buddy. This Happens


----------



## doctorD (Apr 3, 2008)

rojon said:


> Lop off loadsa leaves when they are in flower buddy. This Happens


The fan leaves? yours look great! thanks for stoping by and posting.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah i trim out fan leaves as well, just the main ones going up the stalk, leaving the top two or three sets, then i take out any large leaves off the side shoots.... but i think you should do your pruning the week before you start to flower, prunning = stress. i don't like to cause stress during flower but i have trimmed out leaves right before the last two weeks of harvest to get all the light to bud sites and i believe that leaving em on was better in the end, there like lil solar panels.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi!!!! Hope your plants are doing great!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 3, 2008)

Just like I thought they love the new homes. I can see that they are taller already. I tossed in A few pics of my Blueberry for fun they are in flower 4wks so far. Cant wait till thay look as good as Jamies i doubt it though.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 4, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Just like I thought they love the new homes. I can see that they are taller already. I tossed in A few pics of my Blueberry for fun they are in flower 4wks so far. Cant wait till thay look as good as Jamies i doubt it though.


Thanks! They are really lookin great .


----------



## doctorD (Apr 4, 2008)

I just looked in and everything is fine nothing to do tonight. pics tomorow.


----------



## rojon (Apr 5, 2008)

all lookin well and good buddy u shud have a huge success. 

ON mine I reckon the 1st WR from this lot shud yield around 5 oz plus. My only mistake, which i have also committed on 2nd WR in this lot. Is not to veg them tall enough. If u got the height go for it. I have done a couple before and again made similar mistakes. Dont panic with the WR it goes wider than taller so let it veg to the max my friend x

Again just tell me to bugger off if i am hoggin ur thread dude. I aint aiming to show off just givin u a guideline and target to beat. 

Oh and trust me i wish u well on getting bigger and better results. Cos then i can come raid ur ideas givin us all the ultimate grow.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 5, 2008)

Everyone is welcome on my thread.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey everyone, Im gona watch a movie and then ill post.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 5, 2008)

That Sweeny Todd is a strange movie. Anyhow... The youngins are doing fine. They like the heaver feed. You can see some of the yellowing still on the lower leaves. I dont think it will ever come back. thats fine though. Its just a young leaf that would die soon anyhow.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 6, 2008)

doctorD said:


> That Sweeny Todd is a strange movie. Anyhow... The youngins are doing fine. They like the heaver feed. You can see some of the yellowing still on the lower leaves. I dont think it will ever come back. thats fine though. Its just a young leaf that would die soon anyhow.


That stalk looks nice and fat. I never seen the movie Sweeny Todd but I seen the play a few years ago. It was a strange play so I imagine the movie was even stranger. I rarely watch movies... is it worth it??


----------



## doctorD (Apr 6, 2008)

It was worth it I guess. Some parts were kinda long. It was just strange. I didnt know it was play first, I bet it was good. I enjoy plays too. I used to go into the city and see strange plays at tinny theaters like the reddoor it was cool. You would pay like $4 plus whatever you roll on a dice so at the most it was 10 bucks and you can byob. It was nuts bringing in a cooler to watch a play. I dont like going to the movies though. I have a nice theater at home so I just wait and watch at home. The manager at the movies tends to get mad when you spark a bowl in the movies.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 6, 2008)

doctorD said:


> It was worth it I guess. Some parts were kinda long. It was just strange. I didnt know it was play first, I bet it was good. I enjoy plays too. I used to go into the city and see strange plays at tinny theaters like the reddoor it was cool. You would pay like $4 plus whatever you roll on a dice so at the most it was 10 bucks and you can byob. It was nuts bringing in a cooler to watch a play. I dont like going to the movies though. I have a nice theater at home so I just wait and watch at home. The manager at the movies tends to get mad when you spark a bowl in the movies.


Yeah I dont really care for movies in theatres myself... only cuz its always really dirty. Plus, how often do you think they clean those chairs?! 
And byob plays sounds fun! hahaha.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 6, 2008)

I looked in on the plants and some that were close to my fan needed water but the others were fine. I watered the ones that needed it with 6.5ph water and no ferts. I want to keep them on the same feed schedule as the others so I just gave them a bit to hold till the others are ready for the next watering. I then moved them away from the fan.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 7, 2008)

Same old same old today. Im doing work around the house new tile in the laundry room and in my hobby room (everyone should have one) so I havent had any time to post pics. I will tomorrow though.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll be keeping an eye on your grow doc, I just started some WR of my own- I love the fact that I get a preview from watching your grow. Best of luck to ya .


----------



## doctorD (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks with any luck ill make all the mistakes for you then you can avoid them.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 8, 2008)

Biggest problem to avoid is nute burn!!! it sucks donkey ballz...

iv had it happend couple times best thing to do is us all organic...bat guano is the best thing to stick by u can go wrong thats what i am switching to am going to use ff big bloom-all organic and diff kinds of bat shit haha


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 8, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> Biggest problem to avoid is nute burn!!! it sucks donkey ballz...
> 
> iv had it happend couple times best thing to do is us all organic...bat guano is the best thing to stick by u can go wrong thats what i am switching to am going to use ff big bloom-all organic and diff kinds of bat shit haha


ppppeeeeeewwwwwww. I use bat shit and seagull shit combination.... stinks hella bad.
Sup Dr D??!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 8, 2008)

Ive been busy all day diong things around the house. Im going to look in on them now. Ill get a pic if the camera isnt dead.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 8, 2008)

Just checked in on them and all is well. The ones I moved from the fan are great and the others will need water tomorow.


----------



## rojon (Apr 9, 2008)

nice even green leaves dude


----------



## doctorD (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks I think they look good too. My blueberry is 3 wks till harvest. Then Ill have the room to move them under the hps light.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 9, 2008)

Damn I wanted to have the week off to get things done around the house. Looks like I have to go to ottawa and do some radio work. Sometimes being on call sucks. Good news is im not working my fulltime job this week so ill just run there now and do some grout work tonight. After that ill get some more pics up.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks hun your my inspiration. I want to grow as well as you some day.
Seriously guys if you havent seen jamies pics take a look. She has some mad skills. (do the kids still say that?)


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 9, 2008)

doctorD said:


> She has some mad skills. (do the kids still say that?)


hehe, i used to be a wigga when i lived in a city..... many years ago.. you left out the "dawg" part

your plants are really coming along doc... keep up the good work and thanks for sharing the pics..


----------



## doctorD (Apr 9, 2008)

Every thing is doing great nothing to do today.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 9, 2008)

You are SO sweet! Im trying but I promise my next grow will be bomb. I chopped 2 of my smaller plants today... I didnt post it on my thread yet, because I barely took any pics. Im a dumb ass cuz I like to feel what Im working with, so my fingers were so sticky! I scrubbed so much with no avail! Finally its all off next time I will wear gloves. So by the time I was done trimming it all up, I had so many things to do, I never finished weighing it or anything. Infact, I didnt even hang the shit up or anything yet. I layed it all out on a metal paint screen thingy and put it in this entertainment center I used to use as a grow area. It was a lot of work!! I hope you had a wonderful evening!!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 9, 2008)

Harvesting is always a ton of work. I love to get my hands into what im doing too. Ik makes me giggle to see how sticky my fingers get. It can dry out your hands but rubbing alcahol will get them clean fast. I would just use some lotion after.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 9, 2008)

btw how could you have 1500 more then me posts in only a month longer here??? wow.im so jealous i want to be a veteran smoker too.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 9, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Harvesting is always a ton of work. I love to get my hands into what im doing too. Ik makes me giggle to see how sticky my fingers get. It can dry out your hands but rubbing alcahol will get them clean fast. I would just use some lotion after.


OMG. I used alcohol, acetone, vaseline, comet, dawn dishsoap... nothing. Finally I rubbed em really good with one of those green scrubby pads and I got it off! Geez it was nuts im tellin ya.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 9, 2008)

Must be loaded with trics good job!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 9, 2008)

doctorD said:


> btw how could you have 1500 more then me posts in only a month longer here??? wow.im so jealous i want to be a veteran smoker too.


Cuz I have been on here many nights, wasted... posting away.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 9, 2008)

I guess so I better get busy. Ok time for bed. I forgot I sold a house in jan last year but didnt but it on my taxes. So I have a 930 with my accountant.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 10, 2008)

I just checked and they are thirsty. Im going to pick up from my guy and ill post pics later. Its always nuts at this guys place. Hes a full time magician for parties and things like that and always has some trick that is awsome. I dont like to try to figure out how he does them though. Id rather think its magic.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 10, 2008)

Im going in now Ill post some pics im a bit.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 10, 2008)

Everyone got watered today. As usual I used Advanced Nutrients line and feed 3.5ml of sensi grow a & b 8ml overdrive and 8ml of B52 per gallon. Ph is at 6.5 they look good but I question the source for the seeds. I am seeing a variation in plant height as well as some have fat indica leaf and some are thinner like a sativia so now im not sure what is going on.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 11, 2008)

They look just like yesterday. I may move up putting them in to flower I want to put tile in the room they are in. Im not sure though I would like them moved before the 27 but I want to take clones from each first and then I can flower the mothers to see whos who and just pull any clones that came from the males. It can be a lot of work to keep it all going and not get it mixed up so I may just flower and pull the males then regenerate veg the best ones after I harvest. Any input?


----------



## doctorD (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok everything is out of the hobby room. I moved them to an empty closet till I get it all back together. First paint then tile. I never did like how I had the veg room setup so now I can set it up better. It was just a pain to get to everyone so I guess I just want better access to everything. I have a bit of wasted space so ill work on using it better.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking fantastico as always. Good luck with your new veg area. 
NICCCCCCEEEE.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 14, 2008)

Nothing to report today they are still in the temp home till tomorrow.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 14, 2008)

Somehow or another this post which I meant to put in your journal ended up in jamies lmao 

permalink

Looks tight as hell Doc!!!! I dont know why i havent been here before....tonite after im good and drunk ill read the whole thing!!
__________________


----------



## doctorD (Apr 14, 2008)

I saw it and it had me a bit confused but I figured you know what your doing lol.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 14, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I saw it and it had me a bit confused but I figured you know what your doing lol.


 
not always ha ha


----------



## doctorD (Apr 14, 2008)

Its been a busy few days but im done with the paint and tile. I have redone my veg room to use the space better. I now have my sunshine mix as well as my BC Northern Lights dryer under the veg table so they are no longer in the main room. I have put up some panda tarp to hold in the light. Its not done but I am. I still need to attach it to the wall with velcro. I dont know why but i had the top and one side done with velcro and the bottom and one side stuck down with carpet tape. Whenever I wanted to get in I had the panda bunched up on the ground. Im now going to velcro the sides and bottom and fix the top more permanently so I can just roll it up use bungee cords to hold it up when I want to get at everyone. The plants didnt mind the temp home but are glad to be sleeping in there own beds now. now its time to take it easy and burn one.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks fabulous!!! you really need a tv in there??




doctorD said:


> Its been a busy few days but im done with the paint and tile. I have redone my veg room to use the space better. I now have my sunshine mix as well as my BC Northern Lights dryer under the veg table so they are no longer in the main room. I have put up some panda tarp to hold in the light. Its not done but I am. I still need to attach it to the wall with velcro. I dont know why but i had the top and one side done with velcro and the bottom and one side stuck down with carpet tape. Whenever I wanted to get in I had the panda bunched up on the ground. Im now going to velcro the sides and bottom and fix the top more permanently so I can just roll it up use bungee cords to hold it up when I want to get at everyone. The plants didnt mind the temp home but are glad to be sleeping in there own beds now. now its time to take it easy and burn one.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 14, 2008)

Its the small on e I had to put it someplace and its the hobby room I do lots of stuff in that room. I do have a bit of a tv problem I just need it on I dont even have to be watching it just have it on. Could be cuz I live alone and dont like the silence. Plus harvesting is done in that room and that can take some time.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 14, 2008)

Looking great Doc D.....


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 14, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Its the small on e I had to put it someplace and its the hobby room I do lots of stuff in that room. I do have a bit of a tv problem I just need it on I dont even have to be watching it just have it on. Could be cuz I live alone and dont like the silence. Plus harvesting is done in that room and that can take some time.


 
oh i was just teasin....

EDIT: maybe I could borrow your tv to use the light it emitts to help flower my plant


----------



## doctorD (Apr 14, 2008)

Its ok your not the first to notice I have one in every room except my bedroom.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 15, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Its ok your not the first to notice I have one in every room except my bedroom.


lol, why not your bedroom? the would be the second place for a TV for me, after the living room...


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 15, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Its ok your not the first to notice I have one in every room except my bedroom.


tv's in the bathrooms haha sweet.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 15, 2008)

dont laugh I have a 17" lcd in the bathroom I like to watch tv from the jacuzzi. And I dont have one in the bedroom cuz I would keep me up watching tv land all night.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok it official everything is back in place for my veg setup. I thing ill have it better getting to everyone. Im going to harvest some of my Blueberry in a few days. Ill then have room in the flower room. I havent decided if im going to move all at the same time or move like 4 a week then I can space out the harvest kinda like a bud machine just churning out sticky goodness every week or two. Wow my doctor gave me the 750mg vicoden today and I took one like 20 min ago and can really tell. My head is spinning and im just thinking "churning out sticky goodness" is a vicoden induced rambling
weeeeeeeeee lol good night.


----------



## rojon (Apr 16, 2008)

lol hope u dreamt well buddy xxx


----------



## doctorD (Apr 16, 2008)

Everything is doing great I couldnt be happier. The new set up is much better for working on things and keeping an eye on everyone. In the pics you can see how it looks at any given time, them how the tarp rolls up. I use a chain to hold it open when im in the room. The sides are held down with velcro. You can also see the cooler I use to hold my water I also have a bubbler in the water so as you can see it gets lots of o2. You can see by the pic with the lighter the plants are getting bigger every day. My blueberry is almost done. My mantra is "when it looks ready wait a week" so I will but I did take a lower branch and toss it in the dryer to bet an idea how they are.
</IMG>


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 16, 2008)

Set up looks very well organized!!! and the buds looooooook sexy as hell!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 16, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Set up looks very well organized!!! and the buds looooooook sexy as hell!!


Im kinda anal about some thing and could care less about others. I almost never make my bed but some things have to be just right or I obsess about it till its fixed. What can I say im a nut.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 17, 2008)

The new set up is much better I just got done watering with 3.5ml Sensi A&B, 8ml B52, 10ml overdrive and 10ml voodoo juice. The ph is at 6.5 and I watered till I had a little run off. The Blueberry I took as a sample is still drying but I should be able to smoke it this weekend.


----------



## rojon (Apr 18, 2008)

a happy nut with some wonderful buds all the same xxx


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 18, 2008)

Just stoppin by to say highhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## doctorD (Apr 19, 2008)

Every thing is fine today. Im taking the Blueberry on wendsday so im doing another flush tomorow. Then the White Russian will get moved into that room.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 19, 2008)

just stopped by to say highhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## doctorD (Apr 19, 2008)

Whats up pink how are things.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 19, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Whats up pink how are things.


wonderful as always thanks for asking...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 20, 2008)

SO up beat I love it.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 20, 2008)

doctorD said:


> SO up beat I love it.


anything else you love????


----------



## doctorD (Apr 20, 2008)

Well yes but I think you know what it is.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 20, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Well yes but I think you know what it is.


hmmmmmmmm..............


----------



## doctorD (Apr 21, 2008)

Well I just couldnt let 4-20 pass. So I was up late harvesting the Blueberry. Ill put up some pics later of the flower room once I get it all done I couldnt see straight so I went to bed. I still have 2 that need to be harvested so ill do that today and get the White Russian moved over.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 21, 2008)

This is what I was doing most of the nite.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 21, 2008)

doctorD said:


> This is what I was doing most of the nite.


Yay you harvested!! Good job!!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 21, 2008)

looks very nice


----------



## doctorD (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks girls. We should really get the camping trip started.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 22, 2008)

Things are doing great. The batteries are dead im my camera so no pics yet but ill take the bike later to pick some up.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 22, 2008)

I need batteries too ha ha jk


----------



## doctorD (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok I couldnt find my clear glasses so I spent the night looking and never did get batteries. Anyhow I got some today so hers an update. 
First a tour. As you can see it very un assuming. Open the door and you see the double panda, I have that velcroed and found this cool zipper with sticky tape. In the room I have 4" intake fan. I also use a carbon filter with a 6" inline vortex fan. The fan is really strong and was making a big vacuum even with the intake fan so I just added another 4" dryer vent and put a filter in it so that helped a ton. The 430 sunagro bulb also has an inline 4" vortex fan with a glass cover. So thats the set up and everyone it enjoying the new room. Hell why wouldnt they it a firkin orgy in there. I have 5 for sure female and the rest im pretty sure are males. Ill give them another day or so to show a little better before I pull them. I fed today with Advanced as always each plant had 8mil B52, I started the sensa bloom A&B today at 5mil per gal. I had been giving the Blueberry 3mil but the Russian looks to enjoy more so ill keep and eye on them and adjust if needed. ph is at 6.6 I watered till 10-15% overflow.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 24, 2008)

very nice...what if you got zippered in there??? like someone came along and zip the zipper back up and shut the door why you were in there??


----------



## doctorD (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey dont get any ideas. The zipper is 2 sided so I would be able to get out. Plus I dont have anyone over when its open so who would zip me in??


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 24, 2008)

it was my idea so obviously I would zip you into it....just to see how long it would take for panic to set in


----------



## doctorD (Apr 24, 2008)

That one guy made it 41 hours in the elevator and its about the same size. so.... 42 hours. But we would need a camera so it con go on you tube. "guy traped in grow room for 42 hours" We would be web stars!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 25, 2008)

I think I would get bored and want you to come out and smoke and play with me before 42 hours was up...but then again i could get really high from smoking all your yummy nugs fall asleep and wake to your terror filled screams and realize that I had left you far longer than I had meant too....


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 26, 2008)

awww, this is cute.... this thread should be named " the doctorD and pinksensa love thread" lol

go get a room all ready!!!!

lol jk, pinks going to tear me a new ass hole because she hates me, but w/e..

hey dr. your using BC's red bottle for your B1? your plants look great BTW!!!

if i didnt know any better and didnt see any plants in your grow room i would think you were a mad scientist making YouTube - It's Alive! or the curtailed version YouTube - "It's Alive!!!" 
lol 

edit- sorry to break your your dialog....


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> You do disgust me worse than slugs, and I dont know why you cant keep my fucking name out of your mouth, why do you have to comment on things I say? you realize that I eventually unsubscribe to anything that you comment in just so I dont have to read your fucking asinine questions.
> People like you ruin RIU for people like me. You dont grow you sit around with your cock in your hand making up questions to ask about growing so you can then suck up to worse than any real fag I know to the actual grower and suck their proverbial cock through repping them. You have never posted a pic of your fake grow and when people ask you for pics for any of the asinine threads you start or questions you have you twist the story and say oh the question didnt have to do with my plants, or oh it was my buddies plant I was asking, but yet you always have something about to harvest with your fake plants.....then you fill the gaps between your fake plant threads with shit like I dunno Panhead (when a grower asks a legitimate question) but we will find out and while we wait put your cock back in my mouth, oo wait take your cock out so I can ask hey dr. your using BC's red bottle for your B1? your plants look great BTW!!!
> and see if he will put his cock in my mouth. Anybody take a second and read all threads started by WeTarded to see that he vehemently avoids ever bringing any reality to his fake grow.
> I feel so sorry for you that you spend all day and all night on this forum talking about nothing just to get attention, you are one of those people who walks around telling other people about his _friends_ on here like they are actual people he knows saying my buddy this and my buddy that when to you everybody is your buddy.
> ...


wow, your animosity exceeded my expectation. have you ever heard of a joke? way to be humble my friend


----------



## doctorD (Apr 26, 2008)

What the fuck??? I go out for one night and come back to this? wow. 
Anyone can post here till things get schetchy as they ar starting to. I like to come to riu to hang out and escape from the everyday world. This really isnt helping me I dont blame anyone. You two must have some history im not aware of but it would be better if we all stay up beat and not let someone we dont even know or care about get to us. PInk is a great girl and I enjoy talking to her if that sugest we should get a room great it would be tons of fun im sure however I do think it was meant as a joke but again im not aware of the history you guys must have. Cant we all just get along???? Thanks


----------



## doctorD (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh I forgot I pulled 6 males out last night and had a bit of a problem that has me freaked out. I took the 6 males and tossed them into a big cardboard box. I also out the leftovers from my Blueberry harvest in the box. It was heavy as hell then but I dragger it all the way to my car put it in my trunk hanging out cuz it wouldnt fit. Anyhow I drove like 5 blocks from my house and found a dumpster to toss it in. Heres the bad part. Some car saw me turn into the place and must have wondered why I was there. So being a nosy fuck they turned around and came back to see what I was doing. I had just tossed the box in the trash when they pulled in the lot. Well when i tossed it in the box broke open and spilled out in the dumpster. I wouldnt cane anyother time but they saw me at the dumpster so now I think someone will see the dead plants and call the cops. The people will somehow know they found the plants and tell the cops they saw me with license plate# ***** putting a box in the trash. Now I dont know what to do I dont want to go back for fear of being seen again but I dont want some worker taking out the trash to find it now that I have been spoted at the scean. GRRRRRRR now I have to head to work and Im still a little drunk from last night.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry doc for letting that guy get to me....he can stay in this journal and Ill go.....he will always try and provoke me, and you deserve to have happy journal. So another win goes to you WeTarded, before long I wont post at all on this site then all your dreams will have come true.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Doc.....just stopping in to say Hi...plants are looking great!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Sorry doc for letting that guy get to me....he can stay in this journal and Ill go.....he will always try and provoke me, and you deserve to have happy journal. So another win goes to you WeTarded, before long I wont post at all on this site then all your dreams will have come true.


You are always welcome here and I encourage you to keep stoping by I enjoy your input.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 26, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Hi Doc.....just stopping in to say Hi...plants are looking great!


Thanks they are coming along good ive been very happy. I still dont have the feed down yet but im close.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 26, 2008)

Uh, what up DoC!? just read your whole journal and i love the progression, all in under 2 months!!! i'll keep my eyes on this one,

JD9


----------



## doctorD (Apr 27, 2008)

wow has it been 2 months? time flyes i guess thanks im glad you like it its been fun so far. follow along it can only get better.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 27, 2008)

puff puff blow smoke......puff puff if your still up holla


----------



## shamegame (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Doctor D, plants look great in the last pics you posted. How about some fresh pics of that WR. They give me inspiration when I Look at my little plants. I hope mine come out looking like yours.

Also, did you notice any wavy leaves on your WR? many of mine seem to have it to varying degrees.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 27, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Hey Doctor D, plants look great in the last pics you posted. How about some fresh pics of that WR. They give me inspiration when I Look at my little plants. I hope mine come out looking like yours.
> 
> Also, did you notice any wavy leaves on your WR? many of mine seem to have it to varying degrees.


Thanks for the complements. as for the wavy leavy leaves I havent had and trouble with that. Post a pic and Ill see if I know what it may be. pics soon


----------



## doctorD (Apr 27, 2008)

Everyone is doing great today. The drama with the trash looks to be nothing. Guess ill have to wait and see. I watered with water only and the ph is at 6.5. how do they look?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 28, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Everyone is doing great today. The drama with the trash looks to be nothing. Guess ill have to wait and see. I watered with water only and the ph is at 6.5. how do they look?









WOW good job!! Thats nice and bushy, no stetching at all, that plants gonna give you some yummy stuff!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks I cant wait till I harvest them. Now that I know whats what and the males are out Im goung to repot today into 3gal instead of the 1gal paint buckets. 7wks is soooo long but I have enough Blueberry to hold me till then.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Thanks I cant wait till I harvest them. Now that I know whats what and the males are out Im goung to repot today into 3gal instead of the 1gal paint buckets. 7wks is soooo long but I have enough Blueberry to hold me till then.


7 wks isnt that long crybaby.....lmao...its only like a month and some...you could spend the time convincing yourself you know karate ha ha ha oh im laughin so hard ha ha


----------



## doctorD (Apr 28, 2008)

Hiiiii Yaaaaaaa


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Hiiiii Yaaaaaaa


haaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaa so funny!!!


----------



## shamegame (Apr 28, 2008)

Plant looks great! How long did it take the WR to show sex after changing the light?


----------



## doctorD (Apr 28, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Plant looks great! How long did it take the WR to show sex after changing the light?[/quot
> Some were showing pre flowers in the veg room but others werent. However after 3 or 4 days in the flower room they all had started to show.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 28, 2008)

I was driving past the dumpster today and saw the garbage truck at a different dumpster same complex. So I parked and waited to see if he still had to pick up the one I put the male plants in. I waited and he drove right to it. I was still worried thought cuz I picked a bad dumpster. For this one he had to get out and hook up a cable to the back of the thing. Lucky it was raining cuz he didnt waste anytime he just hooked it up and dumped it. I even saw the plants fall in the truck. It was raining and windy so he had his head down and didnt see them fall in the truck but I did lol. Then as if I had some mental power over him he did just what I wanted and compacted the load b4 he walked around to undo the cable. I let him drive away then went about my business.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

I think when you sink to stalking the trash man its time to look for a chipper/shreader to make male mulch w/




ha ha...then no more late nite dumpster diving dreams...


see here is one for all your male plant shredding needs: Electric Chipper 100 bucks to eliminate paranoi I dunno know...is it worth it ha ha



doctorD said:


> I was driving past the dumpster today and saw the garbage truck at a different dumpster same complex. So I parked and waited to see if he still had to pick up the one I put the male plants in. I waited and he drove right to it. I was still worried thought cuz I picked a bad dumpster. For this one he had to get out and hook up a cable to the back of the thing. Lucky it was raining cuz he didnt waste anytime he just hooked it up and dumped it. I even saw the plants fall in the truck. It was raining and windy so he had his head down and didnt see them fall in the truck but I did lol. Then as if I had some mental power over him he did just what I wanted and compacted the load b4 he walked around to undo the cable. I let him drive away then went about my business.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey thats a good idea ill look into one thanks.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

Subscribed!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 29, 2008)

I just looked in on them and they were thirsty and hungry. I need to get them in to bigger pots still. I fed with A/N sensi bloom A&B but stepped it up to 8ml per gal.. Also B52, Overdrive and voo doo juice all at 8ml per gallon and lastly 2gr of Big Bud. Ph is at 6


----------



## rojon (Apr 30, 2008)

sorry to barge in on ur thread but thought u might want to see my white russian at 8 weeks. I cant get the pics to upload on threads. But take a look under marijuana pics. She looks fab and ready, well worth a look. EVEN THO I DO SAY SO MYSELF lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 30, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I think when you sink to stalking the trash man its time to look for a chipper/shreader to make male mulch w/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2! I just let mine dry up take off the leaves then throw away the branches in a sealed plastic bag...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you just toss them in the reg trash? That would make me worry to much.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 30, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Do you just toss them in the reg trash? That would make me worry to much.


Ya I do, but I live in townhomes, so I think it would be seriously hard to find out who I am by a few branches...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 30, 2008)

rojon said:


> sorry to barge in on ur thread but thought u might want to see my white russian at 8 weeks. I cant get the pics to upload on threads. But take a look under marijuana pics. She looks fab and ready, well worth a look. EVEN THO I DO SAY SO MYSELF lol


They look good. One was dripping wet any trouble with mold getting them so wet that late into flowering?
</IMG>


----------



## Enigma (Apr 30, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Ya I do, but I live in townhomes, so I think it would be seriously hard to find out who I am by a few branches...


Not a good idea in my opinion.. but if you are comfortable with it!

Do you have a disposal in the sink?

doctorD, any new pics?



E


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 30, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Not a good idea in my opinion.. but if you are comfortable with it!
> 
> Do you have a disposal in the sink?
> 
> ...


I am comfortable with it completely!


----------



## IAMDGK (Apr 30, 2008)

very interesting thread doc, cant wait to see the final product


----------



## doctorD (Apr 30, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> very interesting thread doc, cant wait to see the final product


Thanks im glad you like it. Ill repot tonight if I can pull myself away from gta4 then new pics.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 30, 2008)

Its more or less the same. I repoted 4 tonight. I havent seen any buyr from what I think is a heavy feeding. I was looking through my stuff and found a ppm meter I havent used it in forever and never for soil but what the hell. It started out at 130ppm and a 7ph. After all the ferts were in I had a reading of 1070ppm and my ph was at 6.3. I dont know but that sounds like alot. Guess ill wait and see.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 30, 2008)

doctorD said:


> It started out at 130ppm and a 7ph. After all the ferts were in I had a reading of 1070ppm and my ph was at 6.3. I dont know but that sounds like alot. Guess ill wait and see.


so the 1k ppm and 6.3 ph is your runoff? that seems about right where it should be. if your runoff starts getting up to 1500 ppm and lower than ~5.5 ph than you might have a slight problem. keep up the good work dr


----------



## doctorD (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry yes thats the runoff and thanks.


----------



## rojon (May 1, 2008)

doctorD said:


> They look good. One was dripping wet any trouble with mold getting them so wet that late into flowering?
> </IMG>


None what so ever buddy, i often open the door through the day so the air in there is never given time to get to damp. I have an extractor in there too for when door is closed.

I have chopped and the pics are in bud shots "chopped russian 1 2 3"


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 1, 2008)

Niiiiiiccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeee. Interesting grow containers. What are they?


----------



## doctorD (May 1, 2008)

The containers are very high tech. the white color reflects the light and i have non toxic latex paint on the inside to keep the roots in the dark. I also like them cuz they are not round so you can have them real close together. Thats why wendys burgers are square. cuz you can fit more on a grill same idea. you can get them at any grow store for $19.99. wow I must be stoned they are actually cat litter containers the guy at walmart gave me funny looks when I got 10 things of litter. Must a thought I had a cougar at home. (local joke) I had to get a big ass rubbermaid thing to dump it in so I could use the damn things. Its still half full. I did paint the inside though.


----------



## pinksensa (May 1, 2008)

doctorD said:


> The containers are very high tech. the white color reflects the light and i have non toxic latex paint on the inside to keep the roots in the dark. I also like them cuz they are not round so you can have them real close together. Thats why wendys burgers are square. cuz you can fit more on a grill same idea. you can get them at any grow store for $19.99. wow I must be stoned they are actually cat litter containers the guy at walmart gave me funny looks when I got 10 things of litter. Must a thought I had a cougar at home. (local joke) I had to get a big ass rubbermaid thing to dump it in so I could use the damn things. Its still half full. I did paint the inside though.


blah blah blah btw do you have some litter I could borrow? Pretty pick babycakes


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 2, 2008)

Hmm had no clue... I really dont like cats... either way great idea.


----------



## doctorD (May 2, 2008)

Cats are awsome pets.


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 2, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Cats are awsome pets.


Im sure they are Ive just had bad experiences with them....


----------



## doctorD (May 2, 2008)

I can understand that. I like all animals dont get me wrong ill eat them but I do like em. i love to goto the zoo for the day. Brookfield is great I walk around all day hitting the bowl look at some aminal and move on. They even have a trail around a lake that is very private so I usually smoke on that walk too.


----------



## Enigma (May 2, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I can understand that. I like all animals dont get me wrong ill eat them but I do like em. i love to goto the zoo for the day. Brookfield is great I walk around all day hitting the bowl look at some aminal and move on. They even have a trail around a lake that is very private so I usually smoke on that walk too.


I always found zoo's intruiging.. I think.. "wow, how would I like it to be plucked from my home and stuffed into a cage."


----------



## doctorD (May 2, 2008)

not much plucking really going on most are born in the zoo and have good care and food.


----------



## Enigma (May 2, 2008)

doctorD said:


> not much plucking really going on most are born in the zoo and have good care and food.


IDK, I've just always been wierd about cages. I don't like limitations.. or rules for that matter.. I know what I do has an affect on everything (The Ripple Affect).. but for some reason I just don't like cages.. no matter how big or small they are.


----------



## jordann9e (May 2, 2008)

Right. . so, anyone here still smokin buds? ha


----------



## Enigma (May 2, 2008)

Ha, yea.. sorry.. I have a tendency to get way off-topic.

Back to horticulture!



E


----------



## jordann9e (May 2, 2008)

Ha ha it's all good, just jokes anyway. . what up double d?


----------



## doctorD (May 3, 2008)

The thread does get off topic but I dont care its cool. The plants are doing great I just looked in on them ill post some pics in a few.


----------



## doctorD (May 3, 2008)

I took some pics but the light is tough with the hps. so I tool one out to get a better shot. You can see some white hairs if you look close just remember its only 1 1/2wk on 12hr so not much really to see. the heave feed looks to not be heavy after all so ill keep it up.


----------



## Enigma (May 3, 2008)

Looking great!



E


----------



## rojon (May 4, 2008)

looking lovely buddy she will be nice n fat


----------



## doctorD (May 4, 2008)

Thanks im looking forward to it


----------



## doctorD (May 4, 2008)

Just looked in on them and everythings doing great they are looking better every day.


----------



## doctorD (May 5, 2008)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## jordann9e (May 6, 2008)

how about... NOW!?!? haha


----------



## doctorD (May 6, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> how about... NOW!?!? haha


LOL no not yet maybe.......Now!


----------



## doctorD (May 6, 2008)

Well now I have no idea wats going on. I saw some yesterday buy wasnt sure. However when I looked today it was very clear. The plants are not all the same. I may not even have White Russian. I dont know what it is but some look like they are White Russian, But I have two that are....wait for it...turning purple!! I dont have a clue why. I can only assume the seeds were some sort of mix. Im not upset though ive always wanted to smoke some purple nugs so whatever.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 6, 2008)

you dont think it could just be a different phenotype? if the genetics are not IBL enough than the different phenos will be more prominent. 

sometimes you get seeds that are runts, some might smell different, some might have a different appearance all together... the only way to insure that you have the exact genetics you want is from cloning..

for example the "original cheese" is a clone only strain because its offspring usually does not have the alleged cheesy smell to it.... 

but you may know this stuff all ready.. 

ohh ya, your plants look great, thanks for the update on the pics bro


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 7, 2008)

Oh wow looks great!


----------



## doctorD (May 8, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> you dont think it could just be a different phenotype? if the genetics are not IBL enough than the different phenos will be more prominent.
> 
> sometimes you get seeds that are runts, some might smell different, some might have a different appearance all together... the only way to insure that you have the exact genetics you want is from cloning..
> 
> ...


I dont know whats going on. I really think its a completely different srtain. Like I said I dont care though. It looks like it will be good smoke. Its strange but last nite I was playing with one of the purple ones and I swear it smells way more like Blueberry then the ones that I was told were Blueberry. Its just like em I havent ever smeller anything like it other than well....Blueberries. All I can figure is the guy I got them from is un organized and got something mixed up. The first batch of Blueberry didnt really smell like Blueberries but the smoke is fruity so I just assumed thats how it got its name what do I know. I guess the lesson here is get the seeds yourself so you know what the fuck you have.
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## doctorD (May 8, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Oh wow looks great!


Thanks. Did you read my last post? Any input an what the hell im growing now?


----------



## shamegame (May 8, 2008)

did you get your WR in the original SS packaging?


----------



## doctorD (May 8, 2008)

It was organelle but like I said I got them from a guy that a few srains and he could have gotten them mixed up
Oh love the avitar fuck larry


----------



## We TaRdED (May 8, 2008)

doctorD said:


> It was organelle but like I said I got them from a guy that a few srains and he could have gotten them mixed up
> Oh love the avitar fuck larry


what does organelle mean? or did you mean original.. jk. 

what is original packaging to you? unless its in a completely sealed "envelope" where you have to tear it open in order to get the seeds out and you dont know if they are authentic. like a wet-nap aluminum package thingy 

i once paid over 200 dollars for some bullshit seeds that i got from my hydroponic store dealer.. the mother f...ers didn't even germ, only one in 20 seeds made it, but it ended up being male
ahhh, im getting upset just thinking about it!!!!

there is no way to be 100% certain what strain you have unless you buy it directly from the original seed bank, the more hands that come across the seeds the more room for human error. anyways, im interested to see how your pot comes out w/e it is.. are you going to be doing any breeding dr.D?


----------



## doctorD (May 9, 2008)

Organelle? I have no idea whats thats about. I guess i was just stoned. I looked in last nite and all is well. Ill get some pics in a few days.


----------



## shamegame (May 10, 2008)

Ok man, I am putting a few of my WR into flower tomorrow...

Right behind you!


----------



## doctorD (May 12, 2008)

I just finished working in the garden. They are at 20 days and all is well so far. I fed with 10ml Sensi Bloom A&B, 8ml B52, 30ml voodoo juice and 1 gram each of big bud and carboload. I am sure I have at least 2 srtains going. Take a look.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 12, 2008)

your plants look great Dr.d 

they always remind me of clover flowers in that stage of the game.

do you have clones or are you going to do any breeding with your plants?


----------



## doctorD (May 12, 2008)

No I dont want to do any breading and I didnt take any clones. Im going to take some lower cuttings ant see if they root. If that fails Ill try to reveg after harvest. Ive done it ion the past so it should be good. I do want to keep the strains I like what I believe is White Russian and want the purp for the novelty. who knows it could be amazing weed.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 12, 2008)

yeah for sure!!

the thing about taking cuttings from budding plants is that they look REALLY funny and seem to take FOREVER to revert back to vegg growth. but that obviously depends on how long your plant has been flowering for....

I would do the same thing as you though, best to keep the genetics alive just in case its the best weed you have ever smoked!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 13, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I just finished working in the garden. They are at 20 days and all is well so far. I fed with 10ml Sensi Bloom A&B, 8ml B52, 30ml voodoo juice and 1 gram each of big bud and carboload. I am sure I have at least 2 srtains going. Take a look.


Omg this is bad ass.


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

if you do decide to take clones during flowering, they will root, if done right. . but will be less potent more than likely. yes, less potent and something else too but can't remember. .

EDIT:they will also be unstable if you clone after flower...


----------



## obxtoker (May 13, 2008)

the purple looks awesome


----------



## doctorD (May 13, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Omg this is bad ass.


Hey!!! How are you? Im glad you like it ill share with you.


----------



## doctorD (May 13, 2008)

obxtoker said:


> the purple looks awesome


Thanks i think it looks cool too.


jordann9e said:


> if you do decide to take clones during flowering, they will root, if done right. . but will be less potent more than likely. yes, less potent and something else too but can't remember. .
> 
> EDIT:they will also be unstable if you clone after flower...


Well thats not good to hear I wonder why it would change. Ive reveged b4 and it ended up being the same as the first batch.


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

just has a tendency... not 100% of the time...


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 14, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Hey!!! How are you? Im glad you like it ill share with you.


Hey! Im ok... just lotta stuff going on right now in my life! You are too kind and I just may take you up on that offer!


----------



## doctorD (May 15, 2008)

I just took a look at the girls and they look good. I do have some yellowing on the bigger fan leaves so that sucks but ill address it. Pics soon.


----------



## doctorD (May 17, 2008)

Ok I just took some pics of the plants. They are at day 25. Of the purps some are much darker but others not so much. The others are very white and the hairs are very fluffy. It reminds me of a dandelion. What do you think?


----------



## We TaRdED (May 17, 2008)

Looks like your girls hit puberty all ready!! haha

The white ones still remind me of clover flowers at this stage.. Anyways your plants look real healthy keep up the good work Dr.D. I'm kinda excited you have two different phenotypes(?) or strains(?), makes it more interesting to watch and see how the finish product looks. They look like they are going to be potent, you can all ready start to see trichs


----------



## doctorD (May 18, 2008)

I know! I cant wait to harvest. I wonder wich one ill like better.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 18, 2008)

Doctor D wow man its been awhile since i stoped by but haha man u got some goods going on over there hahaa that purp looks nasty!!!!!!


----------



## doctorD (May 18, 2008)

Hey thanks for stoping by. Thanks for the kind words as well.


----------



## jordann9e (May 19, 2008)

I think this: 






is going to yeild MUCHO!!


----------



## doctorD (May 19, 2008)

Well thanks I can only hope I dont screw it up.


----------



## doctorD (May 19, 2008)

Yesterday or today I couldnt sleep so at 3am I got up and worked in the garden. I took some of the lower branches for clones. It was a tough choice but I think I picked the best plants of the bunch. I picked three of the best of what I think is the White Russian and I couldnt let the purple one get away so she got a few cuttings as well. I put them into a cup of ph'd water and then cut at a 45deg angle on the stem. I also like to scrape a pit of the stem way. Not much just a bit of the skin. Then They get a dip into some rootech cloning gel. Then I put them in rockwool and into the dome they went. I hope the root and go into veg. If they do great if not ill try to reveg the plants at harvest.


----------



## genfranco (May 20, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Yesterday or today I couldnt sleep so at 3am I got up and worked in the garden. I took some of the lower branches for clones. It was a tough choice but I think I picked the best plants of the bunch. I picked three of the best of what I think is the White Russian and I couldnt let the purple one get away so she got a few cuttings as well. I put them into a cup of ph'd water and then cut at a 45deg angle on the stem. I also like to scrape a pit of the stem way. Not much just a bit of the skin. Then They get a dip into some rootech cloning gel. Then I put them in rockwool and into the dome they went. I hope the root and go into veg. If they do great if not ill try to reveg the plants at harvest.


Damn man... you didn't have small ones to clone? They grow you know... hehehe.. it looks like you took of main branches.. 








Oh and by the way.... those plants look awsome... Are you using an upgraded bulb or did the damage that my ladies have when small mess them up that bad... Mine dont have any purpling at all and the buds dont seem as big as yours for the time.. I started flowering on 4,20,08 (for good luck ) .. ..

Good luck with the grow...


----------



## We TaRdED (May 20, 2008)

Looks like your cuttings should root. Just *don't* keep your rockwool cubes too wet. You want to keep them only damp for your cuttings to root quickest. Now, its just a waiting game, your cuttings are going to take at least a month and a half in order to take clones from your present cuttings. I can't wait to see them revegg it always looks so funny... ~lol~

Good luck


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

...................................nice ....................


----------



## doctorD (May 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone. The cuttings are really the smallest ones on the plants. I had a few moments of trouble deciding to cut them or not they looked so good on the plant. I dont want to lose them so what the hell. Anything I would lose in the harvest will be well worth it.


----------



## jordann9e (May 21, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Thanks everyone. The cuttings are really the smallest ones on the plants. I had a few moments of trouble deciding to cut them or not they looked so good on the plant. I dont want to lose them so what the hell. *Anything I would lose in the harvest will be well worth it*.


 
..........


----------



## doctorD (May 21, 2008)

new pics tonight.


----------



## doctorD (May 21, 2008)

Like I said new pics!! 29 Days and the machine is running great. I couldnt be happier take a look.


----------



## jordann9e (May 21, 2008)

just over 4 weeks, how long total?







LOVE IT!!


----------



## doctorD (May 22, 2008)

seeds started to germ 3-6


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

lemme edit that... how long total do you plan to flower? sorry for bein vague.


----------



## stizikle (May 22, 2008)

Lookin very good there, nice job on the White Russian!


----------



## doctorD (May 22, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> lemme edit that... how long total do you plan to flower? sorry for bein vague.


I havent grown it b4 and with the inconsistent phenotypes ill have to just watch them. Im guessing around 7wks. I just watch the trichs to know when to harvest. Hers the thing though. Last night I was looking at them with my scope (tried to get a pic through the scope but it didnt work) and The purp ones have well....purple trichs so I dont know how im gona see any amber. Really they have no clear or cloudy ones they are all just plain purple. Ill keep looking and see if I get an idea how it matures. They are just so different from the others im not sure they are the same at all.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 22, 2008)

Purple trichs? WOW, you need to get a pic up on that! That sounds incredible. I have never heard of plants producing purple trichs!!!!!!!

I hope your clones take root, those might be some crazy genetics...


----------



## doctorD (May 22, 2008)

I know its crazy it looks like grape gum its that strange deep grape/purple color


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

sorry to jack....


----------



## doctorD (May 22, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> sorry to jack....


Ok you see the color at the base? Its close but not as dark as mine and the color is through out the entire thing not just the base. The cap is even purple


----------



## BlueCheesey (May 22, 2008)

*wow thats just simply amazing, hope my grow goes like that, check it in the sig if ya want*


----------



## We TaRdED (May 22, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Ok you see the color at the base? Its close but not as dark as mine *and the color is through out the entire thing not just the base. The cap is even purple*


You have to try and take some close up pics!! This sounds novel, I would love to learn more about this. I wonder what the high is going to be like? It could be a whole new breed of weed!!!


----------



## doctorD (May 22, 2008)

Well it wont be a new breed cuz it came from seed so im sure more are out there. I was just looking in cannabis culture and I think I saw the same plant. I swear its like someone came in the garden at nite taking pics when im asleep. Kina strange.


----------



## doctorD (May 22, 2008)

first pic is mine the 2ed is from the mag.


----------



## doctorD (May 22, 2008)

I just flushed today. They all got 1.5gal water ph'd at 6.5 the runoff had a ppm of 1900 and the ph is at 6. I had about .5gal of runoff from each. I think the ppm is to high for run off but I haven flushed b4 so I guess it really needed it.


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I just flushed today. They all got 1.5gal water ph'd at 6.5 the runoff had a ppm of 1900 and the ph is at 6. I had about .5gal of runoff from each. *I think the ppm is to high* for run off but I haven flushed b4 so I guess it really needed it.


agreed there... nice growin there!!

what ppm were you feeding them?


----------



## doctorD (May 23, 2008)

Im at around 1200ppm. I do have some yellowing on a few leaves so I was thinking I was not feeding enough. I now think the yellowing is from lockout and not under feeding.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 23, 2008)

Ya, maybe give them a lower dose next time you feed. Maybe give them 800ppm just to be on the safe side. Your plants look great though. I believe they are going to be VERY potent.


----------



## winn420 (May 23, 2008)

looks great bro. Can't wait to see it finsihed!!


----------



## doctorD (May 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. I really am glad to have this site. Its a shame I cant show my friends what im doing. Id love to brag and show off but as you know thats the #1 reason for getting busted. I even had to tell the guy I got the seed from that some family had to move in with me and I had to shut it all down. So im so glad to be able to come here and show you guys. It helps me keep my mouth shut to the rest of the world. Its funny though cuz my buddies are always wondering how I get great weed all the time but the cant find any. I tell them its the last the guy had and we can smoke up but I cant get any to sell you. I dont want to get into selling any but ill smoke you out till you cant get up lol.


----------



## jordann9e (May 23, 2008)

i tried finding what the pH is that you are feeding....


----------



## doctorD (May 23, 2008)

my ph runs from about 5.7-6.5


----------



## doctorD (May 23, 2008)

ok well I just got done with the flushing. I put 2.5gal in each the runoff is now like 1200 in a few and 900 in the others. Im hoping that will help any yellowing.


----------



## jordann9e (May 24, 2008)

doctorD said:


> my ph runs from about 5.7-6.5


6-7 is the reccomended pH range according to this chart. 

some nutrients may be locked out (not available)

just something to consider...


----------



## doctorD (May 24, 2008)

thanks for the chart


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 24, 2008)

Just wanted to stop by and say hi. Hope all is well! Your plants look effen awesome.


----------



## ryan miller (May 24, 2008)

what uup. i just read this whole mfucker and thats some nice work.
i just germed my russians and all 11 poped, also got 11 ak that all poped as well. my bluberries look exactly like yours, im pulling next week. let me ask you, are you watering with nutrients every time you water? i had a chat with advanced nutes and the dude told me to break it up over each watering. ex 1400ppm required. watering every 4 days or so = 350ppm/watering ya dig
i ask couse yer previous posts about your runnoff, i dont have a ppm meter so im curious how mine looks. probly up there tho. i used to water 1400 every water, but i noticed a lot more growth when i broke it up. Nice work bra Peac3out


----------



## doctorD (May 24, 2008)

ryan miller said:


> what uup. i just read this whole mfucker and thats some nice work.
> i just germed my russians and all 11 poped, also got 11 ak that all poped as well. my bluberries look exactly like yours, im pulling next week. let me ask you, are you watering with nutrients every time you water? i had a chat with advanced nutes and the dude told me to break it up over each watering. ex 1400ppm required. watering every 4 days or so = 350ppm/watering ya dig
> i ask couse yer previous posts about your runnoff, i dont have a ppm meter so im curious how mine looks. probly up there tho. i used to water 1400 every water, but i noticed a lot more growth when i broke it up. Nice work bra Peac3out


I have been giving them perty much the same thing every time. The only thing I see that could be a problem is that it takes about 1 or so to dry out after I water so how would I water every 4 days or so? Do they say to not give them much water? Thanks 


jamiemichelle said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say hi. Hope all is well! Your plants look effen awesome.


omg! Im glad you stoped by Thanks for the kind words. Ive had a cold for the last few days but other than that im great. I hope everything is awsome for you. Dont be such a stranger.


----------



## winn420 (May 24, 2008)

doctorD said:


> The only thing I see that could be a problem is that it takes about 1 or so to dry out after I water so how would I water every 4 days or so? Do they say to not give them much water?


the 4 plants that I have in soil get water about every 3 or 4 days. I was told to wait until the top of the soil is completely dry before re-watering. I'm a noob and this is just what I've heard but I think my plants look healthy and so do yours so who knows the best method of watering..lol


----------



## doctorD (May 24, 2008)

I water till I get some runoff then let it dry out till the pots are very lite but the plants havent wilted.


----------



## winn420 (May 25, 2008)

yeah that's pretty much exacxtly what I do. water till it runs off then let it dry which is usually about 3 days. So it sounds like we both have the right idea...


----------



## doctorD (May 25, 2008)

mine are not even close to dry in 3 days. It really is about a week. My temps are at 75-79 and my humidity is from 45%-50%, I also have an oscillating fan blowing over the plants. I dont think I could water as much as you.


----------



## ryan miller (May 25, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I have been giving them perty much the same thing every time. The only thing I see that could be a problem is that it takes about 1 or so to dry out after I water so how would I water every 4 days or so? Do they say to not give them much water? Thanks
> 
> omg! Im glad you stoped by Thanks for the kind words. Ive had a cold for the last few days but other than that im great. I hope everything is awsome for you. Dont be such a stranger.


not every 4 days, 4 times a week, like every day n a half.


----------



## ryan miller (May 25, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I water till I get some runoff then let it dry out till the pots are very lite but the plants havent wilted.


i do the same thing. im just trying to figure the best way to add nutes. its hard to get a straight answer. ive heard one school of thought that say they water with the full ppm every time they water, others water with the full ppm once a week and then with plain water the rest of the week, still others will divide the ppm by how many times a week they water and do it that way. the last one is what has shown me the most amount of growth, but at the same time it may have been "that time of the month"lol for my plants to sho some real growth so....its hard to tell what maxes out our plants, whats too much and when you can add more, its a real bitch. peace fellas and chicas enjoy memorial day


----------



## We TaRdED (May 25, 2008)

ryan miller said:


> i do the same thing. im just trying to figure the best way to add nutes. its hard to get a straight answer. ive heard one school of thought that say they water with the full ppm every time they water, others water with the full ppm once a week and then with plain water the rest of the week, still others will divide the ppm by how many times a week they water and do it that way. the last one is what has shown me the most amount of growth, but at the same time it may have been "that time of the month"lol for my plants to sho some real growth so....its hard to tell what maxes out our plants, whats too much and when you can add more, its a real bitch. peace fellas and chicas enjoy memorial day


You want to pick up a TDS meter and a PH meter if you don't already have one. Feeding your plants is contingent upon the environment, it depends on your medium or lack of medium, temps, humidity, amount of light, etc etc. If you are running a hydroponic setup you keep the solution at, or close to, full strength most of the time(cuttings and seedlings obviously get 1/4-1/2 the recommended strength). When growing in soil you have to concern yourself with toxic salt buildup in the medium more so than if you were growing in a aeroponic system(aero has little to no medium and no no chance for toxic salt buildup.) 

Candidly, you need to get a feel for your setup, this takes time and trial and error. Having a TDS and Ph meter help a lot. 

Soil- you usually feed every other watering, and you want to flush your pots once every 2-3 weeks.

hydro- usually feed with full strength nutes all the time. 

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## winn420 (May 25, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Soil- you usually feed every other watering, and you want to flush your pots once every 2-3 weeks.


what's the proper method for flushing the pots??


----------



## jordann9e (May 25, 2008)

flush with clean pH'd water. use 2-3 times the amount of water that your container will hold..
if you get a 1 gallon container. flush with 2 or 3 gallons of water


----------



## doctorD (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again guys. Thats why I love this site. Ill try to get some nwe pics tonight. The girls sleep till 7pm so they have 2hr 45min till they get up. Ill get some pics then.


----------



## ryan miller (May 25, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> You want to pick up a TDS meter and a PH meter if you don't already have one. Feeding your plants is contingent upon the environment, it depends on your medium or lack of medium, temps, humidity, amount of light, etc etc. If you are running a hydroponic setup you keep the solution at, or close to, full strength most of the time(cuttings and seedlings obviously get 1/4-1/2 the recommended strength). When growing in soil you have to concern yourself with toxic salt buildup in the medium more so than if you were growing in a aeroponic system(aero has little to no medium and no no chance for toxic salt buildup.)
> 
> Candidly, you need to get a feel for your setup, this takes time and trial and error. Having a TDS and Ph meter help a lot.
> 
> ...


thanks man thats helpful! now im up to a co2 meter and a tds meter on the ol shopping list. later fellas, its time to gets fucked up. happy memorial day


----------



## We TaRdED (May 25, 2008)

ryan miller said:


> thanks man thats helpful! now im up to a co2 meter and a tds meter on the ol shopping list. later fellas, its time to gets fucked up. happy memorial day


Ummm............... Co2 meter?.... Hmmmm.... I heard those are really expensive and would only help if you are augmenting with a co2 system. They do have cheap 20 dollar test kits, but a co2 *meter* is big bucks from what I have heard.

Maybe, you are mistaken what a "TDS" meter is. A TDS meter stands for 'total dissolved solids' and basically tells you how much nutrients are in your solution. More nutes means a more TDS reading- TDS can be measured two ways
1) ppm(parts per million) 
2) Siemens (electrical conductivity, Siemens are actually the reciprocal of resistance.)

You want to get the ones that measure in PPM because thats the most common and easiest way. Ya..... Good luck.

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## ryan miller (May 25, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Ummm............... Co2 meter?.... Hmmmm.... I heard those are really expensive and would only help if you are augmenting with a co2 system. They do have cheap 20 dollar test kits, but a co2 *meter* is big bucks from what I have heard.
> 
> Maybe, you are mistaken what a "TDS" meter is. A TDS meter stands for 'total dissolved solids' and basically tells you how much nutrients are in your solution. More nutes means a more TDS reading- TDS can be measured two ways
> 1) ppm(parts per million)
> ...


i do suppliment, i have co2 in a 10lb bottle with an emitter hooked up to a temp/humidity meter that only augments during the light cycle. it kinda sucks tho, id be better off with a simple timer. when that deal turns my vent fans on for high temp or humidity it wont turn off forever. evan after its back in range it keeps the fan on till i go and turn it off myself. if i dont, no co2 for my plants. i got it now so the vent fan pretty much never turns on. finally &#8364;everythings in check so it doesnt have to.


----------



## ryan miller (May 25, 2008)

and yeah those meters are close to $500 bux. but its worth it


----------



## doctorD (May 26, 2008)

Hey everyone. Im at 31 days into flower. I just looked in and snapped a few quick pics The ppm is down to 600 now so im not going to flush anymore for now. Ill go back to 1/2 strength fetrs at the next watering. The plants are just starting to fill out now and a couple are starting to look frosty. The purple is just strange and im not so sure im going to keep it the next round. It is a cool looking plant but its staying short so I wont get much of a yield from it. Some of the cuttings are rooting!!! I couldnt believe it but I saw some roots st the base of one just at the top of the rockwool. Now If it will go back into veg that will be great.


----------



## ryan miller (May 26, 2008)

short doesnt mean low yield! dont sell it short, it will bulk up like all the rest. in fact you want short plants couse they are easier to manage, now if it dont produce thats another thing, but its not due to its shortness, some of the great indica producers are short squat plants. its usually prefered


----------



## ryan miller (May 26, 2008)

that purp aint no white russian thats for sure, who did you order your seeds from? i went with rhino and they sent me my w/russian and ak in xxx bags with the picture cards identifying each and they each had 11 seeds. so im pretty sure they are legit. what did yours come in? ps, the stealth delivery was anything but! it came in a bubble wrap envelope with no return address! thats the second time they did that and have recieved all my packages but seriously, a little stealth would be nice, or maybe they know what they are doing. i did get everything ive ordered. which was actually 3 envelopes, couse my first batch came in 2 since they only send 2 seed packs per envelope. so let me know how yours showed up, and in what package and that may clear up if you got the real deal or not. peace


----------



## doctorD (May 26, 2008)

I know it would be if I was doing a sog but im not so it may be great smoke but I wont get half off that one that I will from the others unless it fills out from the base to the top it just isnt big enough. Lets say the cola on the purp is umm it looks like it will be 6-8" the colas on the others are like 12-14" now like you said it may really fill out i the end but it has alot of work to do. Im not going to give it any less love I just need to make sure im getting the most I can from my grow. I smoke a ton of bud and hate to have to buy it.


----------



## ryan miller (May 26, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I know it would be if I was doing a sog but im not so it may be great smoke but I wont get half off that one that I will from the others unless it fills out from the base to the top it just isnt big enough. Lets say the cola on the purp is umm it looks like it will be 6-8" the colas on the others are like 12-14" now like you said it may really fill out i the end but it has alot of work to do. Im not going to give it any less love I just need to make sure im getting the most I can from my grow. I smoke a ton of bud and hate to have to buy it.


i feel that bro, i puff my brains out daily, and im still buying sax! what about your seeds tho, did they come in the original seed bag with 3 bix x's on em, and with a little card with a picture of the bud, and with 11 seeds?


----------



## doctorD (May 26, 2008)

I got them from a buddy that swears they are the real deal. He got them from the net them then his wife but the kybosh on the grow so I ended up with them.


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 26, 2008)

doctorD said:


> omg! Im glad you stoped by Thanks for the kind words. Ive had a cold for the last few days but other than that im great. I hope everything is awsome for you. Dont be such a stranger.


You are very welcome! Hope you feel better! How do ya like this crazy ass weather!? Storm last night was NUTS! I had a surgery so thats why I was out for a bit. Now I have nerve damage on the side/back of my head, I guess she cut thru one. But instead of the normal numbing I have extreme sensitivity...basically extreme pain. Hurts washing or brushing my hair, sleeping on it... ugh. I know everyone thinks I dipped out but I didnt just been recovering, catching up on school work and being mommy . 

Ill stop by soon!


----------



## ryan miller (May 26, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I got them from a buddy that swears they are the real deal. He got them from the net them then his wife but the kybosh on the grow so I ended up with them.


"kybosh"?? i guess that means his wife found out and was pissed? sux for him, good for you. oh yeah also in those little xxx crack bags from serious your seeds are actually sent in little tubes also. so if there was no bags, no tubes, no discription cards or any of that, probly not the real deal, but they seem to working out pretty dam good reguardless. also, white russian is also a very short squat plant, probly more like your purp. Later


----------



## doctorD (Jun 3, 2008)

sorry my computer is down I can only get on the web with my ps3 and its a huge pain in the ass. Everything is doing fine Ill post pics after I get my computer back up.


----------



## doctorD (Jun 17, 2008)

ok I have the computer fixed. Im going to harvest ummm maybe tonight. I took one last week just cuz was out of smoke and its great. Ill put up some pics after I harvest. This will most lickly be my last grow here I have been looking into moving back to hawaii so I may but the house on the market.


----------



## doctorD (Jun 18, 2008)

I didnt start the harvest till late last nite so I only took one down. Im going to take the rest tonight Ill get some pics up then.


----------



## doctorD (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok heres the deal. I have really liked this site in the past but this site has really lost its appeal to me. I keep seeing people on here just being assholes and others that dont know shit talking shit really it gets kinda old. 90%of the threads are redundant so ill be moving on.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 19, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Ok heres the deal. I have really liked this site in the past but this site has really lost its appeal to me. I keep seeing people on here just being assholes and others that dont know shit talking shit really it gets kinda old. 90%of the threads are redundant so ill be moving on.



Ok bro. I was waiting to see some pics of your buds, but its all good. Good luck with all your endeavors bro.

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## doctorD (Jun 20, 2008)

I said Id post some pics so I will. I try to do what I say I will. Ill get them up after work. Im just frustrated with riu. Im not going away. For some reason I keep stoping by here to look around. I joined this site for a reason and I need to refocus on that. I just dont have the time to read post after post of the same thing. 2 idiots arguing about something they dont know anything about. Its kinda sad I wish those people would get a life and not clutter up the web with all kinds of bullshit.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 20, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I said Id post some pics so I will. I try to do what I say I will. Ill get them up after work. Im just frustrated with riu. Im not going away. For some reason I keep stoping by here to look around. I joined this site for a reason and I need to refocus on that. I just dont have the time to read post after post of the same thing. 2 idiots arguing about something they dont know anything about. Its kinda sad I wish those people would get a life and not clutter up the web with all kinds of bullshit.


I hear ya man. You can always go here if you want, for unsolicited info. GROWFAQ

I don't even read the grow section anymore. I learned all I need to know about growing so I moved onto the political section of RIU to educate myself in that department But there are some people there that like to have bitch fights all the time too, and it really gets on my nerves, too. I guess you have to take the bad with the good sometimes

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## doctorD (Jun 25, 2008)

If anyone cares here ya go.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi!!! How are you?! Harvest looks great!


----------



## gogrow (Jun 26, 2008)

some nice lookin nuggs their man; congrats!!


----------



## doctorD (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. Sorry the pics suck. Im not good with the camera. This is the last grow for me here as things are looking good for the tv job in hawaii. Keep you eyes open for my fully legal outdoor med grow on oahu. Well not fully, Damn feds.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 26, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Thanks guys. Sorry the pics suck. Im not good with the camera. This is the last grow for me here as things are looking good for the tv job in hawaii. Keep you eyes open for my fully legal outdoor med grow on oahu. Well not fully, Damn feds.


Wait what?! Are you moving to Hawaii? You know I lived on Kauai for 13+ years right?! I still would if I had family there, but all I have is a step aunt and three cousins. I wanna move back someday... I miss it like crazy especially with this sucky ass weather!!


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 26, 2008)

nice crop dog!! +rep 4 u


----------



## doctorD (Jun 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Wait what?! Are you moving to Hawaii? You know I lived on Kauai for 13+ years right?! I still would if I had family there, but all I have is a step aunt and three cousins. I wanna move back someday... I miss it like crazy especially with this sucky ass weather!!


 Its true im looking into it and may be taking a job in tv and radio. I lived in hilo for 7 years so ya I would like to move back no real reason to stay here my family is in the area but we dont see each other that much so id be ok with that I think. Its now just a matter of if the money is right. I need to be able to live ya know.


----------



## doctorD (Jun 26, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> nice crop dog!! +rep 4 u


 Hey thanks. It is really some great smoke.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 26, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> I hear ya man. You can always go here if you want, for unsolicited info. GROWFAQ
> 
> I don't even read the grow section anymore. I learned all I need to know about growing so I moved onto the political section of RIU to educate myself in that department But there are some people there that like to have bitch fights all the time too, and it really gets on my nerves, too. I guess you have to take the bad with the good sometimes
> 
> ...


props man seriously, im here to learn even more about cannabis sativa.
not to have the pettyness.

props on that growfaq


----------



## doctorD (Jun 26, 2008)

I just saw that I forgot one pic I wanted to post. All said and done, Dryed and a close trim with no extra stems it all came in at 8.75oz of some great smoke so im thrilled. The advanced nutes work great i had some trouble but that was more my fault by not flushing enough. Oh well live and learn. The grow room worked fantastic. Temps were great and never any smell issues. Its a shame it gona come down. And to Jamie Im still looking to get with you to smoke out we need to have a illinois cup!


----------



## ta2drvn (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice, what did you average per plant?


----------



## doctorD (Jun 27, 2008)

well lets see. I had 5 plants and had 8.75oz so 5/8.75=1.75oz per plant. that was with the 430 light. I would move up to the 600 if I was ging to do it again.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 27, 2008)

doctorD said:


> And to Jamie Im still looking to get with you to smoke out we need to have a illinois cup!


Yes fershhhherrrr.


----------



## born2grow (Jun 27, 2008)

doctorD said:


> If anyone cares here ya go.


Very well done! congratulations on a grow most people here only dream or hope for. Remember not all of us are pricks, We always need good people here, so stick around to even out the odds.


----------



## doctorD (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks again guys im proud of the grow but can only get the ego boost here as I dont want any of my friends to know I grew it so when they ask me to get them some I just tell them Sorry I cant get any more but lets smoke what i have.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 27, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Thanks again guys im proud of the grow but can only get the ego boost here as I dont want any of my friends to know I grew it so when they ask me to get them some I just tell them Sorry I cant get any more but lets smoke what i have.


i feel you bro.
safety first


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 27, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Thanks again guys im proud of the grow but can only get the ego boost here as I dont want any of my friends to know I grew it so when they ask me to get them some I just tell them Sorry I cant get any more but lets smoke what i have.


Smart thinking, you never know who can end up being a snitch. Only my closest buddies know I grow and even then its too many. They have to be major ass pot heads like me. Haha. 

Anyway, you did an awesome job!


----------



## doctorD (Jun 28, 2008)

I have told everyone that knew I was growing, wich was only 3 people that my niece and her 4 year old are going to be moving in with me so I had to shut it down and sold all the equipment. The guy I got the seeds from is a idiot and Im sure he would throw me under the bus to save his own ass. Its bad to say but I dont even like him and was just keeping him around for advice on the grow as he grown the strain I got from him b4. He also said the seeds were white russian but I have 3 very different strains none of wich I can say with any certainty are White Russian. So now its like whatever dude. I think hes full of shit most of the time and I think its time to remove him from my circle of friends. Im not to bummed cuz the plants turned out great but I think I could have done much better if the plants all had the same needs. I took the purple ones about a week early. I wish I had got some good pics of the bud but I smoked it all b4 I took the harvest pics. You can see some in a few pics but I smoked the best looking nugs. It was an amazing dark purple with some cool pink deep inside that you cant see till you break it up. The smoke was nice and smooth with an fantastic fruity taste that makes your mouth tingely. I smoked a bowl to myself and thought wow im fucking stoned. I smoke alot so I dont often get that its just a good buz from the regs I find from my usual guy but wow this shit tears me up I love it. Its like when I first started smoking all over again so thats great. I took one of the nugs over to a buddies house that has also been growing for a few harvests. All he could say when he saw it was "WOW IVE NEVER EVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE IT. FUCKING AMAZING" Then offered my 500 an oz if I could get any more. Like always the answer is sorry I got his last bag, but lets smoke up bro. Well I have to get to work so im out for now.


----------



## doctorD (Jun 28, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Very well done! congratulations on a grow most people here only dream or hope for. Remember not all of us are pricks, We always need good people here, so stick around to even out the odds.


 You know what your right. I cant let it get to me. Ill just tell myself they can only wish they had my life...Great smoke, good friends, and a lazy day at the yacht club riding wave runners on lake michigan, enjoying all the sexy women at the lake, and soaking up some sun. It will be my mission to spread the love and not be like the assholes.


----------



## doctorD (Jul 9, 2008)

Is anyone still around?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 9, 2008)

doctorD said:


> If anyone cares here ya go.


 man that is kill shit.



doctorD said:


> I just saw that I forgot one pic I wanted to post. All said and done, Dryed and a close trim with no extra stems it all came in at 8.75oz of some great smoke so im thrilled. The advanced nutes work great i had some trouble but that was more my fault by not flushing enough. Oh well live and learn. The grow room worked fantastic. Temps were great and never any smell issues. Its a shame it gona come down. And to Jamie Im still looking to get with you to smoke out we need to have a illinois cup!


 man this grow was beautiful. i hope all goes well for you.


----------



## doctorD (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks it was lots of fun. I'm smoking some of it now and it gets me stoned to the bone.


----------



## born2grow (Jul 10, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Is anyone still around?


Welcome back bro!


----------



## 0rganik (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome buds dude. Fuck the haters


----------



## doctorD (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks. It can be hard sometimes but I like this site still and dont want to just hand it over to them. So now I will just call them out and the truth will show.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Aug 28, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Thanks. It can be hard sometimes but I like this site still and dont want to just hand it over to them. So now I will just call them out and the truth will show.



hahahah


----------



## doctorD (Sep 19, 2008)

Well its official. I got the job in Honolulu. Ill be moving at the end of November. Anyone want to buy a townhouse?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 19, 2008)

nice grow dude 
i hope u enjoy the smoke white russian is the greatest strain i have ever smoked hands down


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2008)

nice grow dude , idone the wite russian few months ago. bluemoonshine every bit as much thc but turns blue and purp. good yield. those two are my fav.grows.nice job crystals everywhere , now grow more.


----------



## doctorD (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks guys the grow is old now actually ive smoked all that up.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 7, 2008)

Has anyone seen jami around?


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 7, 2008)

dank looing buds, how is the smoke? i got 10 of them beans. can't wait to finish my practice grow and get started on the best stuff.


----------



## NuNRG (Oct 7, 2008)

ryan miller said:


> what uup. i just read this whole mfucker and thats some nice work.
> i just germed my russians and all 11 poped, also got 11 ak that all poped as well. my bluberries look exactly like yours, im pulling next week. let me ask you, are you watering with nutrients every time you water? i had a chat with advanced nutes and the dude told me to break it up over each watering. ex 1400ppm required. watering every 4 days or so = 350ppm/watering ya dig
> i ask couse yer previous posts about your runnoff, i dont have a ppm meter so im curious how mine looks. probly up there tho. i used to water 1400 every water, but i noticed a lot more growth when i broke it up. Nice work bra Peac3out


hmm this sounds interesting.. but like then i wouldnt water them just enugh so it drys like every other day?? no runoff .. cuz if i do it will take 5 days to dry means i be feeding them 350 only lol for 5 days


----------



## scissorsneedfoodtoo (Oct 8, 2008)

I just read through your entire journal man, some really great stuff. I was researching some strains to buy and wanted to see some white russian grown out and came across your thread, but I guess those beans your friend gave you really could have been anything. 
It's a shame that you had to tear it all down in the end, that purple bud looked otherworldly, but congratulations on the job! I'm on Oahu and if you're planning on starting another grow, the only hydro shop on the island I'm aware of is a place called Kahala Hydroponics. It's a little small, but the owner very sociable and is always eager to help. Better yet, if you didn't have to get rid of all your equipment, just bring all that stuff with you! That closet was pretty awesome


----------



## doctorD (Oct 8, 2008)

scissorsneedfoodtoo said:


> I just read through your entire journal man, some really great stuff. I was researching some strains to buy and wanted to see some white russian grown out and came across your thread, but I guess those beans your friend gave you really could have been anything.
> It's a shame that you had to tear it all down in the end, that purple bud looked otherworldly, but congratulations on the job! I'm on Oahu and if you're planning on starting another grow, the only hydro shop on the island I'm aware of is a place called Kahala Hydroponics. It's a little small, but the owner very sociable and is always eager to help. Better yet, if you didn't have to get rid of all your equipment, just bring all that stuff with you! That closet was pretty awesome



Thanks so much for the kind words. I cant wait to get back to Hawaii. I still have all my grow gear and will be shipping it. well wverything but the filter/fan that thing is so heavy it will cost a ton to ship and it a year old so i guess i should get a new one. I did see one on line that looks really cool. Its taller but looks to be only 6 inches across so I think ill get that one.

The purp that i grew was truly amazing. Great taste and fun high. Ill be bringing cutting with me maybe we can hook up and do some strain trades. I havent picked up any pakalolo on the islands for 20 years so as you can guess I dont have any local connections (or friends for that matter). Its actually kinda scarry. I was just a kid when I moved to hawaii the first time and had my family. This time im all alone  but im sure ill make tons of friends soon enough.
Oh do you have any sugestions for a town to live in? Im looking at ala moana or waikiki. But that cost a ton. I want to have a nice view and dont want to live in a rough town so any input would be great. So if you know of a 3br house on the beach for under 1500 that comes with some hot women keep me in mind lol.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 11, 2008)

so no tips on town on oahu?


----------



## scissorsneedfoodtoo (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry man, I haven't checked in for awhile. As far as housing goes, something on the beach would be hard, and for something in that price range you'd have a roomie or two. I'm a student at the University, and unfortunately don't know what's going on with the housing in town now. I figure that one of the best things about living on the islands is that every thing's within driving distance, and as nice as a beach house would be, it wouldn't be too big a deal to get to either the north or south shore depending on where you are. 

If I remember correctly, my mom's rent is somewhere in the $1500 range for a 2 bedroom in the Mililani Tech Park area, which is a bunch of town houses and apartments around the middle of the island. Lots of military coming and going, so there's usually something open around there. 

If you need something closer to town, I'd look around the Manoa or Kaimuki area. Both places are closer to the University, but they're pretty nice areas, and I think you might be able to find the place you're looking for.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey thanks for the tips. I lived at uh for 2 years (my brother was a student i just hung around) manoa would be great. Im in TV advertising so most of my work will be in town i dont remember where kamuki is but ill look on google thanks again.


----------



## bluballs (Oct 13, 2008)

Take me please


----------



## scissorsneedfoodtoo (Oct 13, 2008)

No problem man. I'll check the papers and ask around to see if I can find more.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 16, 2008)

Just thought id post some pics of my stash.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2008)

ns Iooking weed. Iookin at that kind of weed aIone make you hi. ns job ... i just fini. 9 orange bud pIants the pics are on the journaI in my sig., and presentIy growing 17 sensi g13 HashP. in 3 and a haf gaI.buckets in one grow room and 9 femin. B.moonshine in another one.dryin the orange bud now ,may get 10 ounces .wiII be chkin out your grows dude.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 17, 2008)

that some nice looking buds there man... love the purp coloring...


----------



## doctorD (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. The purp is nice smoke it has a bit of a spicy taste and a good sativa/indica blend so I can get things done still lol.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 20, 2008)

I went to the Bears game today. Tons of fun.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok its official. I have a renter for my house so im moving to Hawaii at the end of November.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey, Anyone want to rent a townhouse? it comes with a grow space and a landlord that wouldnt care if you grow.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Ok its official. I have a renter for my house so im moving to Hawaii at the end of November.


 sounds great , i used to live in North Shore waikiki , loved it there.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Hey, Anyone want to rent a townhouse? it comes with a grow space and a landlord that wouldnt care if you grow.


 where is it located? or which state?


----------



## doctorD (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks but I dont really want a renter from here. I dont want anyone that has seen my grow knowing where I live. I was just venting. I had a renter sent up but it didnt work out. Ill keep looking. Im moving no mater what. I called the company im going to work for and they told me they would put me up in a condo till I find a renter so I dont have to cover the mortage here and rent in hawaii so thats good.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

i wasnt lookin, jus going through the threads , i couldnt leave all of my setup. i aleady have a 5 bedroom home payed for . custom work i did mysef.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 4, 2008)

Tell me about it. Ive been in my house only a year and now just after I get the show all set up and running great I have to take it all down and ship it. I've lost my mind and am moving half way around the world. Its craze but ill be making twice what I am now and will be working in an industry ive wanted to get into for a long time. Im shipping most of it just not the can filter they are just to heavy and will cost a ton to ship. Ill get new ones when im in hawaii. Im still torn on shipping my advanced nutriants they are heavy too but cost a ton so it may be worth it to ship that as well. I will have to take a drug test and picked up some of that synthetic urin. I dont know if it will work or not so I applyed at walmart for part time over nite work. I dont want the job but want to try to pass the drug test with the synth urin to see if it works or not. Kinda a test run. What do I care if they say I didnt pass.I just want to know if it really works or not b4 I take the test that matters.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, i got 2 packs of the same thing a few days ago. whizzinator synthetic urine, i have afew friends that use it all the time. it'll work.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 4, 2008)

I hear that all the time tthat it works. Then I hear it wont. So I have no clue if it will. It says novelty on the box so I may need to get the whizzinator stuff after all.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 5, 2008)

HEY! Are you still in IL?! I didnt know you still posted on here!


----------



## doctorD (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow its been a long time. I dont really just kinda started again. How's everything? im still in il till the end of the month.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 5, 2008)

Things are ok, could be better but eh Im not complaining. 
I coulda swore you were loooonnnngggg gone from this place a while ago. But time flies here in Jamie World.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 6, 2008)

well when you and pink stopped coming by it lost its charm


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 6, 2008)

doctorD said:


> well when you and pink stopped coming by it lost its charm


Aww thanks. Speaking of which, I need to hit her up this week and see how she is doing. I miss her.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 7, 2008)

Tell her I said hi. I miss her too.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 30, 2008)

OK I'm quitting my job on Tuesday and will fly out to Honolulu on Wednesday. I have a big bag of weed i need to take with me to hold me over till I get all set up with the new grow set up and I'm not to happy about that. I hate doing it with this much. Well its not that much maybe 3 oz. but still.....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 30, 2008)

Be safe and have a good trip!


----------



## doctorD (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks I will. I thought about it and im going to mail my weed to myself. No need to get arrested in an airport.


----------



## scissorsneedfoodtoo (Dec 3, 2008)

Great idea man, have you done it before? Some friends and I were debating our chances of getting away with it, but I'm not sure if any of us are really willing to take the plunge and try it out.


----------



## doctorD (Jan 20, 2009)

Hew been busy but everything went fine. My weed go here no prob. Thanks usps. Hawaii is great but my weed is better than what you can find here. WTF its hawaii I know...! thats what I said. 
Anyhow im out till I can get my grow up and running again so I have to pick some up soon. I do have some hash left but not much.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok everyone look for my next grow. I just ordered my seeds from nirvana. I also made my appointment with the doc to get my med card. So all is good here in Hawaii


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 19, 2009)

living in hawaii would be a dream for me. how is it treating u?


----------



## doctorD (Feb 20, 2009)

So far so good. I lived here when I was younger and its great to be back. The housing is being a pain in the ass though. Im staying with friends about an hour from work and thats getting kinda old I have been lookig but cant find anything I like. My gf is still in chicago and is getting sick of waiting for me to find us a place. The hard thing is finding something with 2 parking spaces that will allow my cats also. Oh and I hate having to buy weed so I need a place to set up the grow again. Other than that all is well 

Aloha


----------



## genfranco (Feb 20, 2009)

doctorD said:


> So far so good. I lived here when I was younger and its great to be back. The housing is being a pain in the ass though. Im staying with friends about an hour from work and thats getting kinda old I have been lookig but cant find anything I like. My gf is still in chicago and is getting sick of waiting for me to find us a place. The hard thing is finding something with 2 parking spaces that will allow my cats also. Oh and I hate having to buy weed so I need a place to set up the grow again. Other than that all is well
> 
> Aloha


yeah LOL... you look like your looking hard for a place in your avatar.... Dont worry your thinking of all the hot ass there and little do you know all your old buddies have already run up in her  .. you better hurry up with your searching bro!...LOL 

P.S. J/k


----------



## doctorD (Feb 20, 2009)

Actually that pic is from florida


----------



## genfranco (Feb 22, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Actually that pic is from florida


ok i was just messin with ya man...


----------



## doctorD (Feb 23, 2009)

its all good. I went yesterday and look at aa few places. Everything from a 1 bedroom in to wakiki to a townhouse. I think im going with the town house.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 23, 2009)

doctorD said:


> its all good. I went yesterday and look at aa few places. Everything from a 1 bedroom in to wakiki to a townhouse. I think im going with the town house.


me and my wife lived in a townhouse in the mountains that were bad ass.... I would have never grown weed in there though.. now that i look back... hell no...LOL.. you know it has allways been a dream to move over to the islands... What you are doing really inspires me man... but with a wife and 3 kids 4 dogs and a cat i imagine its a little harder...LOL... anyway.. how much are you finding small houses in the ghetto areas?...


----------



## doctorD (Feb 24, 2009)

Not sure. Im not looking in the getto. The places im looking at are comps to what I had in the chicago area. What was about 1500 there is 16-1700 here. 
Nothing wrong with growing in a townhouse just have to do it right. Get a good grow tent and use a good carbon filter and its all good.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 24, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Not sure. Im not looking in the getto. The places im looking at are comps to what I had in the chicago area. What was about 1500 there is 16-1700 here.
> Nothing wrong with growing in a townhouse just have to do it right. Get a good grow tent and use a good carbon filter and its all good.


oh no I hear ya about the tent & filter. Its just that in my townhouse the landloard lived in a unit in the front of the complex and he/she would do inspections... Kinda like Nazi Germany... LOL... i hate landlords... 1600-1700 is not so bad... so the jobs must not pay much then.... i always hear its really expensive to live there... 

good luck man!


----------



## duke23 (Feb 28, 2009)

So how was the smoke of the white russian? Was it a good balance between a sativa and indica?  Where they auto-flowering seeds?


----------



## doctorD (Mar 1, 2009)

good news i started moving into my place. I even got some furnature. Im about to start the grow back up soon. Just need to get some things before I start to flower. Im going to pick up some various stuff. A tent a filter/fan things like that. Still not sure if I want to do soil or not.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 1, 2009)

doctorD said:


> good news i started moving into my place. I even got some furnature. Im about to start the grow back up soon. Just need to get some things before I start to flower. Im going to pick up some various stuff. A tent a filter/fan things like that. Still not sure if I want to do soil or not.


great news ont he place man!.. How much it runnin ya?

anyway.. good luck with grows man... Learn those hawaiian tricks to make your shit taste like fruit... they wont tell!!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 1, 2009)

genfranco said:


> great news ont he place man!.. How much it runnin ya?
> 
> anyway.. good luck with grows man... Learn those hawaiian tricks to make your shit taste like fruit... they wont tell!!


Learn hell im gona teach these guys a few things like going indoors for one lol. 
No really I have only came across one guy that had weed any better than I grow so I guess im doing ok. The rent is 1600 for the 2 bed townhouse not the worst but not the best. I did score some great things on craigslist though.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 1, 2009)

all im saying man is that when i was over there i got some shit from the beach bum kid (between18-26) that was BOMB... I mean im in cali. ive been smoking good shit since i can remember... And this shit impressed me.... Tasted like a fruit... IM thinking they water will coco juice or somethin... maybe some crushed up pineapple... If you hang out at the beach strip try and get some shit from one of the guys hanging out with bmx Bikes laying next to them


----------



## doctorD (Mar 2, 2009)

will do thanks


----------



## doctorD (Apr 7, 2009)

all is good in my world. check the link in my signature to see my new grow.


----------



## autoflowa (May 26, 2009)

looks bomb but i dont think its white russian the buds would be frosty WHITE looks bomb regardless.


----------



## doctorD (May 27, 2009)

if you read the entire thread you will see that I found the same thing about a month before harvest.


----------



## jackazz (Jan 8, 2010)

Tasty, I can smell'em from here (cali).


----------

